
Ask HN: Did you ever try to work remotely? - mariobyn
Did you ever try to work remotely? If so what tools are you using, what do you think it&#x27;s missing that will make your life easier? Can you explain the journey of your company&#x2F;yourself while working remotely?
======
LinuxBender
I have often worked from remote. Our work laptops have a full tunnel VPN. I
use the same tools at home that I use at work. Everything works exactly the
same way for me. From what I have seen, this is rarely a technical challenge.
Each team need to have a culture that supports working from remote and that
depends heavily on management training and ethics. This also assumes a level
of professionalism on the part of the employees.

For me personally, I can get much more done working remote as I have less
distractions.

